# Potter's Ride



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Good for you, I stayed home and watched Football. ( as the game turned out, I should have gone for the ride instead).

We have a few more weekends of nice weather, But the time to head to Southern Utah for warmer rides is fast approaching.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome! Looked like a blast!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh man, and about the time I really start worrying about the state of families in the United States......you post this.....

Does my heart good and this is one post I really, really enjoyed.

What a great looking family.....you're truly blessed and one lucky man.

Thanks for posting.....happy trails!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Great pictures! I wish everybody in my family would get on a horse and enjoy a beautiful time like that.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

that brought a smile to my face!!! Sounds like y'all had a great time. Love to see the kids out on horses. My kids are not fans. Must be something wrong with them!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My son always used to love to ride if he was interested in a young lady that wanted to ride. It was much easier to get a positive response to "Would you like to ride horses with my mom and I?" than to "Would you go on a date with me?" I had a "girlfriend horse" that I kept shoes on just for that purpose. He has moved away and gained the confidence to find a special young lady without the horse trick, but it was nice to spend the time with him while it lasted.

It is great to see you spending time with your kids!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

HOw I wish my parents had been into horses and taken me for rides. But my dad used to take me backpacking, so I credit him with my love of the wild.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

All my daughters used that trick Celeste.

"It's not a date. We are just seeing if he is tough enough to ride and keep up" Problem is they grow up and leave and now I don't have riding buddies.

I do occassionally ride with some friends. Their kids stayed close to home and still ride with them, So now we see the Grandkids learning to ride.


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

Hopefully starting them young and then letting them enjoy it rather than force them to go on the long nasty rides will help them want to ride with me over the long haul. This is my youngest getting his ride before the ride. He wasn't real happy when we left him behind, but he'll get to go with the rest of the crew pretty soon.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks pretty happy. Enjoy them, They grow up all to fast and leave.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm wishing for grandbabies, but my kids are not too eager............


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Celeste said:


> I'm wishing for grandbabies, but my kids are not too eager............


I've got 5 grandson's and a grand daughter......none of them live close by anymore....


----------

